# Drink



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone fancy a beer sometime, give us a shout.

my wife has gone back tot he UK for a month, so poor old me is on my own, haha


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Anyone fancy a beer sometime, give us a shout.
> 
> my wife has gone back tot he UK for a month, so poor old me is on my own, haha


I'm up for a drink, Doing anything this evening? Sure we could drag some other people out...

...It's the last non-school night of Eid too!!

Suggestions for locations are also welcome.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm up for a drink, Doing anything this evening? Sure we could drag some other people out...
> 
> ...It's the last non-school night of Eid too!!
> 
> Suggestions for locations are also welcome.


I am up for a drink after monday


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah that suits me sometime either during or end of next week


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> yeah that suits me sometime either during or end of next week


Well lets go for the 9/10th October, maybe Barasti as that is a nice place to actually chat to people. Need to get there before about 2000-2030 as then queues start to form - long queues. and if Gnome comes out he doesn't like queues


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i never queue from where im from either, so yeah earlier the better haha


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

next week is too far off! hah, I'm down to grab a few pints and probably will, if anyone is interested tonight. I know CrazyMazy wants to!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I am in for Barastis on the 9th/10th.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

count me in for barasti's


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds good...
i must warn you all, the timberlake didnt get his moves from just anyone you know...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like we've got some takers 

I'm going to go for Thurday 9th, Barasti at 2000-2030. Then you will have another night of the weekend on Friday night if people want to go out again.

..or meet up to do something during the day on Fri/Sat.

See those of you going next week, next week and those of you coming tonight in about an hour or so.


----------

